# Iberital MC2 Spring Fitment?



## stuartmack1974 (Jan 28, 2014)

Hi all

im no Mr DIY, so. An anyone tell me or even show me a pic of how the spring attaches? At the moment I'm using the girlfriends hairband! Also where can I get a replacement spring please?

cheers all

Stu


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

Think you might need to post some pics for anyone to understand any more than MC2 here.

Ian


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

I'll take a punt....

http://www.pennineteaandcoffee.co.uk/MC2+CHALLENGE+GRINDER+RETURN+SPRING/0_CAAA121_CAAA195_CAAA221/PRAA803.htm

Is this it?


----------

